

Nouncer post-mortem - wesleyd
http://www.hueniverse.com/hueniverse/2008/04/the-last-announ.html

======
jgrahamc
<http://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/1230356535>

~~~
ivey
Except this is an actual post-mortem. The company's folded.

